# Suggest an ITX cabinet for my build



## godwin0857 (Oct 10, 2014)

Planning an ITX build with

i5 4440
gtx 750ti
Gigabyte b85-d3h
G.skills ripjaws 2 x 4GB
antec vp550p
barracuda 1TB 3.5" 

need suggestion for a suitable ITX cabinet ~3000/-
as of now i could only find Cooler Master 130.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 11, 2014)

Elite 130 is good. I reviewed the unit. There's enough space even to accommodate cards bit longer than GTX 780Ti:
*www.hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/cm_elite_130_100.jpg
*www.hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/cm_elite_130_88.jpg
*www.hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/cm_elite_130_110.jpg


----------



## ULTRON 17 (Oct 11, 2014)

Nice one 

it has USB 3.0 fornt header or not.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 11, 2014)

yep. 2x usb 3.0 and 1x usb 2.0 along with the audio jacks for audio and mic


----------

